# "Hair by Emy"



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Emy plays hard! She wants Zoey and Tess to play too SO she grabs them by their top knots :w00t: They don't seem to mind at all and love playing with her but I'm worried I'm going to have hairless Maltese! :shocked: 
I'm thinking I may have to get out the bitter apple spray. 
Tess looks like this at least once a day. :smhelp:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: Oh she's doing the sexy bed head tousled look! Emy must have been a hair stylist in another life!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

These pics made me laugh out loud :HistericalSmiley: She is still beautiful even with her messed up do :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh yes, I know that look too well! So adorable, I'm hysterically laughing thinking about it.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

That is hilarious! I had to show my husband. She is still gorgeous even like that!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ah yes... Emy-Sook!  She is just having a little fun!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Ah, sweet pea, Tess, no worries, I think the disheveled hairstyle is "in" now. :two thumbs up:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's very chic LOL Toy lost her topknot when my little yorkie (R.I.P.) would drag her around by
the hair when she was a pup. I thought that hair would never grow!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG! I laughed out loud (for reals) when I saw those pics. SOOOO funny!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That is SO adorable! :wub: 
What cute pics!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Lol, how adorable.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Tell Emy that I don't think being a beautician is in the cards for her LOL!!!!!  :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

hehe. awww the pictures of tess made me smile. messy hair or not, she is adorable :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: oh my gosh Tess is adorable :wub: bitter apple spray :HistericalSmiley: :Girl power: I about choked on my coffee :HistericalSmiley: 
Emy tell mommy your just helping her :supacool: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 29 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868052


> :HistericalSmiley: Oh she's doing the sexy bed head tousled look! Emy must have been a hair stylist in another life![/B]


Crystal if I try looking at it like the sexy bed head tousled look it makes me feel a little better. I just needed a new way to look at my messy little Tess. :blush: 

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Dec 29 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868079


> These pics made me laugh out loud :HistericalSmiley: She is still beautiful even with her messed up do :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks, I have to admit I've laughed out loud a lot since Emy has taken over the grooming here.  

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 29 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868081


> Oh yes, I know that look too well! So adorable, I'm hysterically laughing thinking about it.
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]


Kerry I'm starting to know this look well too. Its how Zoey and Tess (mostly Tess) look most of the time now. :shocked: 


QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Dec 30 2009, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868104


> That is hilarious! I had to show my husband. She is still gorgeous even like that![/B]



It really is funny and poor Tess has no idea she looks like that. She's my girly girl and thinks she looks pretty :wub: 


QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 30 2009, 12:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868105


> Ah yes... Emy-Sook!  She is just having a little fun![/B]


Mandy, this little Emy-Sook is all about fun. The only time she's not playing is when she's asleep. 
I really should have changed her name (again) Sookie fits her much more than Emy.
BTW, I've read the first book and I've started on the second. Love them!!


QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Dec 30 2009, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868108


> Ah, sweet pea, Tess, no worries, I think the disheveled hairstyle is "in" now. :two thumbs up:[/B]


I'm so glad this look is in because we sure have it going on here. :w00t: 


QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 30 2009, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868110


> It's very chic LOL Toy lost her topknot when my little yorkie (R.I.P.) would drag her around by
> the hair when she was a pup. I thought that hair would never grow![/B]


Oh no! That's turning into a real fear here. I just know I'm going to look one day and Tess's top knot will be laying in the floor, bow and all. I don't know what to do about it because I don't want them to think they can't play but I don't know how to get Emy to stop going for the top knot. 


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 30 2009, 01:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868113


> OMG! I laughed out loud (for reals) when I saw those pics. SOOOO funny!![/B]


I spend half my time laughing now. Emy is so little to have such a big personality. 
Tess loves her and Zoey loves her sometimes.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Canada @ Dec 30 2009, 01:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868120


> That is SO adorable! :wub:
> What cute pics![/B]


Thanks!


QUOTE (Kara @ Dec 30 2009, 03:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868126


> Lol, how adorable.[/B]


Thanks! Tess thinks she looks adorable too, she has no idea. :HistericalSmiley: 


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Dec 30 2009, 09:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868160


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Tell Emy that I don't think being a beautician is in the cards for her LOL!!!!!  :wub:[/B]


I'm thinking you're right! Emy will never make it as a beautician! She just can't get the hang of it but she's trying hard.  

QUOTE (Remy @ Dec 30 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868174


> hehe. awww the pictures of tess made me smile. messy hair or not, she is adorable :wub:[/B]


Thanks! Tess had hair that never messed up and she'd get out of bed looking just like she did right after I groomed her. Those days are gone! 


QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 30 2009, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868194


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: oh my gosh Tess is adorable :wub: bitter apple spray :HistericalSmiley: :Girl power: I about choked on my coffee :HistericalSmiley:
> Emy tell mommy your just helping her :supacool: :wub:[/B]


Paula, desperate times call for desperate measures! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh! Poor Tess.....she's usually such a little lady! :HistericalSmiley: ...what a riot! I can see why Zoey isn't loving every minute of this...isn't she the one who used to always be the center of attention??? :w00t: 

Gotta love 'em though :wub: These are the little things that keep us laughing :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh poor little babies 

LOL but I can SO RELATE .. Crystal pulls not only Snowy's ears, tail..etc but also anything her mouth can reach  lol


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Poor Tess but it looks like Emy sure has a lot of fun! lol


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hahaha little Emy sure does pack a <strike>punch</strike> bite!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, so cute!! :wub: :wub: 

That Emy must be one wild woman! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Tess looks absolutely adorable :wub: :wub: , even if her topknot is "slightly" out of control!!

I can so sympathize with you. Leah pulled out so many of Casanova's face hairs while playing....he's got bunches of 2" baby hairs sticking out on his face...

That Emy! She's a wild puppy!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I started laughing even before the whole photo opened :biggrin: what a little imp she is. I think you should post another siggy of your real girls....although I love their good girl look.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, what can I say!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jane, I think Tess wants to be a rock star and Emy is her hair stylist!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are too cute for words!! Love that look, it shows they love to play! Malts have this way of grabbing that top know for sure! When I think about the love and pleasure they give us with their antics, it makes your heart melt!!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Emy must be using that new "Saliva" Mousse ! Its all the rage at all the top Doggy Day Spas. My girls use it daily.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: awwww so cute :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Too cute and funny!!! :wub: What a silly girl lil Miss Emy is!!!  How sweet of Tess and Zoey to tolerate her cute antics! :biggrin:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Remy @ Dec 30 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868174


> hehe. awww the pictures of tess made me smile. messy hair or not, she is adorable :wub:[/B]



what a sweet hairy baby :wub: 

that must hurt beeing robbed the topknot :shocked:


----------

